# UC Irvine? (1 Viewer)



## BK (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm trying to do some research on California 4-years to transfer for film. I applied and was accepted to SFSU & CSUN last year, and applied and got to the interview round at UCLA last year as well. 

I plan on applying to UCLA again, but in case I don't make it (again), I need some backups. I was wondering if anyone has any experience or knowledge about UC Irvine? I just want to apply to schools that are close to LA to be close to the industry but also are solid. I know it's not one of the big 3, but I'd like to get into screenwriting, so production is not a priority for me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kaylah (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi. I am a current film student at UC Irvine. You probably already know but the film program at UCI is very theory-based. There are not many classes on production (only like 2-3 if I am not mistaken) They have classes like Hong Kong cinema and even Muslim cinema. They can prep you really well if you are planning to be a film critic, but not really for anything else. (filmmaker/screenwriter)

http://websoc.reg.uci.edu/perl/WebSoc
go to this link and choose "film and media studies" in the department and you will see what classes they offer.

I decided to transfer to USC because of the lack of production classes at UCI. There is a really good screenwriting program at SC as well. You could try that out if you are gonna submit your transfer application to UCLA anyways.


----------

